# Looking For



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking for a started GW or Darth.(female) ready to hunt now!!! Must be collar condidioned and stays close!!! My male for some reason now doesn't get along with other males on the preserve in the field!!! I was told to leave him at home unless I do a trip by myself.  Any help would be great!!!! Would like to hear from you again Dick Monson if you have any ideas also! Any help would be great!!!! NEED A THIRD DOG!!!!! $1,500.00 to $2,000.00 range.


----------

